# Wer hat Erfahrungen mit Poolroboter



## Koiteich2013 (31. Juli 2017)

Hallo 

ich überlege ob ich mir zur Reinigung des Bodens und der Steilwände einen Poolroboter zulegen soll.
* defekter Link entfernt *

Probleme sehe ich bei der Holzkante in meinem Schwimmteich. Die Kante ist 20cm unter Wasser. Ich befürchte das der Roboter darüber weg geht und dann mein Kiesbeet mit den Pflanzen saugt/zerstört.
Habt Ihr da Erfahrungen wie man das Ding sinnvoll überlistet?

Hier mein Teich:






gruss

Heiko


----------



## ironniels (31. Juli 2017)

Ich hab den Dolphin Bio s und genau auch das Holz wie du unter Wasser bei mir kommt er nicht drüber und der robi is super


----------



## Koiteich2013 (31. Juli 2017)

Super. Wie hoch ist das Wasser über Deiner Holzkante?

Bekommst Du damit auch Flecken weg die man sonst nur mit extremen Druck weg bekommt?

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/flecken-auf-folie-entfernen.48203/#post-561929


----------



## ironniels (31. Juli 2017)

30 cm Wasser über holzkante bei mir...Flecken hab ich keine....das gute ist bei extremer Verschmutzung kannst mit absaugschlauch arbeiten


----------



## Koiteich2013 (31. Juli 2017)

Bei mir sind es auch 30cm. Wo wohst Du denn?  Was hast Du bezahlt? Habe gerade einen für 1800 Euro gesehen.


----------



## Dr.J (31. Juli 2017)

1800 Euronen 

Geht das auch ne Nummer günstiger? Könnt ihr auch günstigere Alternativen empfehlen?


----------



## ironniels (31. Juli 2017)

Hab auch 1800 bezahlt ich finde ihn super und das mit der externen Absaugung is super..komme aus 14776


----------

